#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  Disrupt Asia 2019  Sri Lankas Premier Startup Conference.

## Bhavya

Since 2016 Sri Lanka's ICT agency promoting entrepreneurship, innovation, policy and startups by organizing Startup Conferences and Innovation Festivals. Disrupt Asia 2019  Sri Lankas Premier Startup Conference is a grand event with diverse events like Startup Battle, Startup Showcase, Startup conference, Digital Experiences and Meaningful Networking. Asia's biggest startup personalities like Casey Lau of RISE, Hong Kong and Amarit Charoenphan (Aim) of Techsauce, Thailand are attending event to deliver keynotes to the Entrepreneurs, Budding Entrepreneurs, Undergraduates, Policy Makers and University Academics. It's a great opportunity to collaborate with Asia's leading Tech companies founders and experts. The event will be start 12th October 2019, 2 pm onward at Nelum Pokuna Colombo 07.


Check out the Link to book your tickets for the event: https://bit.ly/2m6prVs

----------

